# How did you pick your signature?



## chausman (Feb 19, 2011)

After reading some of the things people have said about how they pick what you said in your signature. If you have some quote in you signature, how did you decide to use that? 

For mine, I just thought that they were funny. Although I had to cut some of them down to fit the character maximum. And I wanted to have my real name.


----------



## soundlight (Feb 19, 2011)

The first part is my real job, the second my hobby jobs. The third is from back when we were having massive and entertaining debates in the CB forums on whether Imperial or metric measurements were better, 120V or 240V was better and even whether pirates or ninjas were better. The fourth line is one of my favorite things to say when someone says that their product is the best of the best out there, and the fifth is something that has been re-iterated to me in many ways by many people far beyond me in years. I like it.


----------



## nd925a (Feb 19, 2011)

The movie War of the Worlds is one of my favorites.... and the quote is a good reminder of what it means to be human


----------



## cdub260 (Feb 19, 2011)

I got mine off of one of my favorite t-shirts. Adventuring 101 Conclusion: Pillage First, Then Burn.


----------



## chausman (Feb 19, 2011)

By the way, how do some people get to have BBcode work on the signature bar, and some people don't?


----------



## 65535 (Feb 19, 2011)

chausman said:


> By the way, how do some people get to have BBcode work on the signature bar, and some people don't?


 
My guess would be either, member status (Possibly paying, also likely time around, maybe before a certain event in CB's history.) Or moderator status.

I was inspired by this thread to pick some quotes that I liked, here's two, I may change them. I think they speak for themselves.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 19, 2011)

65535 said:


> My guess would be either, member status (Possibly paying, ...


This. 

Click here to become a CB Premium Member.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Feb 19, 2011)

I saw mine in use over at hammockforums.net, thought it was clever, and stole it for use over here. I'm getting a bit tired of it though so it may go away soon.


----------



## chausman (Feb 19, 2011)

See, now sk8rsdads signature doesn't have coffee bolded anymore. It was in other spots.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a link to my blog, since I don't write all of my thoughts on the blog here on CB. After that, I change from time to time. It really depends on my mood. A lot of them have something to do with education, but really they could be about anything. At least I don't choose to change them as often as I change my desktop (not that anyone but me would be able to see that).


----------



## sk8rsdad (Feb 19, 2011)

Something changed today and I lost my permission to use BBCode. Maybe my membership lapsed but I didn't get any notification, and there's a claim it's supposed to autorenew. I'm sure dvsDave will sort it out. I've manually removed the BBCode for now.


----------



## chausman (Feb 19, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> I have a link to my blog, since I don't write all of my thoughts on the blog here on CB. After that, I change from time to time. It really depends on my mood. A lot of them have something to do with education, but really they could be about anything. At least I don't choose to change them as often as I change my desktop (not that anyone but me would be able to see that).


 So, when the rumored new version of CB comes (Any word yet, DVSDave?) will you start using this one?


----------



## masterelectrician2112 (Feb 19, 2011)

Mine is a Latin translation. I took Latin my freshman and sophomore years of high school and I thought the phrase was pretty cool.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 20, 2011)

chausman, I write on both blogs. If Dave says that this one on CB will be going away, I might add to my sig line to state that it's my blog, instead of people wondering what I'm talking about Pastel Green Planets for anyway.


----------



## chausman (Feb 20, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> chausman, I write on both blogs. If Dave says that this one on CB will be going away, I might add to my sig line to state that it's my blog, instead of people wondering what I'm talking about Pastel Green Planets for anyway.


 
Yeah, I was curious for a while what was "On the other side of the Pastel Green Planet" was. And the CB one won't go away (as far as I know) it just gets improved! That's why I was wondering.


----------



## avkid (Feb 20, 2011)

It's the story of my life.

Artistic integrity is only worth so much to a broke man.


----------



## thatactorguy (Feb 20, 2011)

Back in the days of the BBS, there were many clever signatures (called "taglines" back in the day) included with the various BBS programs, particularly on the Wildcat! software. I wish I could remember them. Users would add their own, as did I...

I seriously had to explain it to a few people...


----------



## MarshallPope (Feb 20, 2011)

When I was in high school, my band director had this quote posted in his office window. I think it is very applicable to quite a few people I've worked with...

I'm getting a bit tired of it, though. I'll probably change it soon.


----------



## shiben (Feb 21, 2011)

chausman said:


> After reading some of the things people have said about how they pick what you said in your signature. If you have some quote in you signature, how did you decide to use that?
> 
> For mine, I just thought that they were funny. Although I had to cut some of them down to fit the character maximum. And I wanted to have my real name.


 

GO on a chinese cheap light website and read about DMX and their MLs. Thats where mine is from.


----------



## jonliles (Feb 21, 2011)

> Back in the days of the BBS, ...taglines...BBS programs...Wildcat! software.



I miss Wildcat1 Those were much simpler days/. Then again my 9600 baud modem was hot stuff. Had 2 of them running in parrallel. I was overjoyed when the 14.4's came out.

My name is my name, why hide it? I just liked the quote. I think it is appropriate and can be applied to sciences, arts, philosophy and any manner of concepts. I go tit from the back side of my "Dilbert by the Day" desktop calendar.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 22, 2011)

I changed one of my quotes that I feel describes me quite well. Oh Einstein, always being quoted, such clever words.


----------

